# Moving to the Paphos area next week...



## Alwayslovedcyprus (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am moving out to Paphos area next week for a few months to start with. I am looking to get into a social scene as soon as possible as I will not know anybody there when I arrive. 

Can anybody advise me of any nice Gyms in the area that are not too expensive that I could join on a month to month basis and are there any 5 a side Football Teams for ex pats or even just a kick around once a week anywhere? Are there any social clubs I could join to meet people that take place once a week?

Thanks in advance for any help.

A.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Just to get you started:

Here is a link to a search I made on Google for 'gyms in Paphos'

https://www.google.com.cy/search?q=...l3.2493j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8


Also is a link to a popular gym which is in a hotel in Coral Bay which may not be on the above list

Membership


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you are into social clubs you could try the UKCA opposite the St. George hotel. Not my sort of place but it would help you to meet people.
Also there is Neos' sports bar in lower Peyia. Always full of expats, they have bowling greens etc so maybe the sort of people who use it would be able to help you with 5 a side football teams.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I did the rounds in December trying to find a gym that remains open during the winter months and the average monthly fee was €40 per month. However, the volume of the music being played inside many of them meant I never made it through the front door!

Neos Sports Bar definitely a great place to socialise and have been meeting friends there for a meal nearly every week so far this year. I joined UKCA when I came to Paphos in 2004 for a couple of years as a way of meeting people. It's possible to pay a temporary fee before committing yourself to the annual membership fee.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Personally I don't like either of those places, not my sort of thing at all but for anyone new here who just wants to meet other Brits they serve a purpose.


----------



## Alwayslovedcyprus (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks to both so much for the suggestions, Will definitely look at those ideas you put forward.


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Alwayslovedcyprus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am moving out to Paphos area next week for a few months to start with. I am looking to get into a social scene as soon as possible as I will not know anybody there when I arrive.
> 
> ...


Hi! which area will you be moving to?


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Veronica said:


> Personally I don't like either of those places, not my sort of thing at all but for anyone new here who just wants to meet other Brits they serve a purpose.


All nationalities are welcome at both establishments!


----------



## Alwayslovedcyprus (Jan 30, 2016)

Not far from Lighthouse Beach Deb...


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Not had an Expat Forum meet up since September and there are many new members who have moved to the Paphos area since then which would give Alwayslovedcyprus a great start to meeting people and settling in.


----------



## johnoddy (Nov 28, 2015)

Talagirl,
What an excellent idea; is it organised by the forum or the members?

John


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi John

Here is the link to the September meet up to give you an idea of what happens.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mouflon/836889-september-meet-up.html


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We have regular meet ups which are posted in the Moufflon (Cyprus forum lounge)

The last one was September as after that many people are going to the UK or elsewhere for Christmas.
It is certainly time we had another one and I would usually be do something by now. However I am going to the UK on Sunday as my mum is not well and I don't know how long I will be away

So a volunteer to organise something would be great and if I am back in time I will attend.


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

You could take up Dragon Boat Racing and enjoy the outdoors whilst getting fit. I sit on the Council of the Cyprus Dragon Boat Association and we are always looking for new members. There are 20 paddlers to a boat so you are absolutely going to meet lots of people too. It's a great sport, a really good all body workout and it's cheap!! We hold regular trainings, competitions spread over the year and train all year round.


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

I just came back from Dragon Boat Training, in between sunshine and heavy rain. Atmosphere in the boats (we had 30 attendees despite the weather) was fantastic. 8 nationalities in the boats that I counted. How does that sound Johnoddy??


----------



## johnoddy (Nov 28, 2015)

Garry,
Dragon Boat Racing....mmm, perhaps 10-20 years ago. These days a bit of excitement for me is getting on the outside of a well chilled G & T but knock yourself out and go for it!


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

That sounds OK too John! My tipple of choice in summer here. I discovered that Gin & pink grapefruit juice is pretty nice too and the grapefruit are often free here in summer.


----------



## Alwayslovedcyprus (Jan 30, 2016)

Yes think 20 years ago for me maybe Dragon Boat Racing!!.... I used to play at a good level football so would prefer that....


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Always good to try something new, we have paddlers in their 60's


----------



## johnoddy (Nov 28, 2015)

Garry,
I'm a paddler in my 60's, I roll-up my trouser legs and paddle!


----------



## lizzya (Feb 5, 2016)

hi there, my son has just starting working at the Olympic lagoon resort in Cyprus, he is looking to play five a side football too. he is 21 and so far is still looking. he doesn't know many people either. if you want to drop him a text or email please get back to me and I will give you his details etc. liz


----------

